# Thick sinus mucous



## Noob73 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm currently on "thyroid watch" - my endocrinologist thinks I'm developing hashimoto's (which run in my family), but my levels are all still in the normal range (despite my plethora of symptoms).

I'm having MAJOR problems with extremely thick sinus mucous - is this also a sign/symptom of hypothyroid? Does anyone have any ideas for relief other than over-the-counter decongestants and neti pot? I'm taking sinus steroids, but they're barely helping and I used to use a neti pot, but the fluid would get trapped in my sinuses and then release into my throat months later (which doesn't seem good).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like more of a sinus issue than thyroid related issue.

I think the netti pot use will eventually loosen things up - do it several times a day. You can also try holding your head over a pot of steaming water.

They have inhalers that can open things up. That's the goal of the steroid sprays as well.

I use the steroid spray and also a nasal antihistamine spray due to allergies to dust and my dog. Winter is hardest on me and I back off the antihistamine in the Summer but noticed the thick sinus mucus. I had success with the netti pot.


----------



## Mojito (Jul 18, 2014)

Noob73, I got this back when I first developed slight hypothyroidism before my hyperthyroidism though I didn't know about the connection at the time. Even if all of your test values are still in range you can still be too low for you. I've found this homeopathic spray to be unexpectedly helpful BioAllers Sinus and Allergy spray. I tried every antihistamine out there and the steroid sprays with some success but not enough. For me, I think the slight hypo state made a tendency to overproduce mucous because of allergies worse - two problems working together. Have you worked to find and remove all dietaray and environmental allergies that you can?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I just thought of another option - plain old saline solution spray to help keep your nose moisturized.


----------



## Thyroiddiseasefighter (Aug 5, 2014)

I have allergies and Claritin-D works for me. I also installed central air and try to stay inside as much as possible. The saline solution helps but I struggle with remembering to use it. My thyroid is currently a mess but my allergies are doing much better. I am taking meds everyday. If I don't take anything I get sinus infections. If I don't go out at all I can sometimes miss a pill on the weekend. I do however take the pill as soon as I get the thick clear liquid in my nose. I also have to use eye drops daily. I believe that the thyroid disease depletes my immune system which makes me more likely to get a sinus infection. Good luck with finding a solution.


----------



## johnc1013 (Oct 13, 2014)

this is pretty harsh but i can just about guarantee it'll work. eat about 5 cloves of garlic. (i do it for clearing out any bad bacteria in my gut) side effect is it thins out mucous almost instantly. its gotta be raw garlic tho . i do it in the morning and often my nose is stuffy then.

almost immediately i drool, my nose runs (have klenex handy) and my eyes water. but no stuffy nose for the rest of the day.

you may not want to do this for a stuffy nose only because it may not be worth it but the pain is gone in about 5 minutes for me.

my theory is it makes my gut healthy and that helps with the conversion of t4 to t3. makes me feel real good afterwards and drops my bp as well. i wrote some more about this at the bottom of this thread.

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/11097-incredible-hydrocortisone-response/

anyway good luck. you may want to try it if your desperate enough. it helped me with my morning heart pounding. so its worth it to me for that. it also dropped my bp. if you try it let me know if it helps.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Noob73 said:


> I'm currently on "thyroid watch" - my endocrinologist thinks I'm developing hashimoto's (which run in my family), but my levels are all still in the normal range (despite my plethora of symptoms).
> 
> I'm having MAJOR problems with extremely thick sinus mucous - is this also a sign/symptom of hypothyroid? Does anyone have any ideas for relief other than over-the-counter decongestants and neti pot? I'm taking sinus steroids, but they're barely helping and I used to use a neti pot, but the fluid would get trapped in my sinuses and then release into my throat months later (which doesn't seem good).


Ask for Astepro which is a spray antihistamine. I ended up going to an ENT for eye pain and it has worked wonders. I still get thick mucus and wash out with a netti pot when it happens now and it helps clear it out


----------

